# Water PH levels



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Hi all.

My new seachem combo alert arrived today and the PH indicator is reading 7.5 which is lower than I thought it would be as I live in the UK hard water area. My liquid chemical test says it is 8. Firstly which test measure should I trust and secondly is a PH of either ok for my fish and if not how can I raise it? My substrate is crushed coral sand and the tank is full of rock.

Thanks in advance if any advice


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Trust the liquid chemical test. Either is OK as long as it is stable. Test your tap water before and after leaving a cup of it standing on the counter for 24 hours.


----------

